# Is 9 Days Too Long Thawed?



## Chloedancer (Mar 13, 2008)

Someone has an 8 pound pork shoulder roast to get rid of. They had thawed it 9 days ago but didn't cook it. Is that too long? Also, can it be re-frozen, or part of it?

Seems a bit long to me. I guess I could just see if its stinky?


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

For you or for your dog? If your talking for human consumption, no way would I eat it!


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

9 days is a long time even if it was thawed in the refrigerator, you could smell it. But I don't think I'd want to give it to my dogs.


----------



## Chloedancer (Mar 13, 2008)

I am a bit worried about giving them something that's been thawed in the fridge that long too. I thought others on here have done so though, with no issues. I think the longest I've gone is a week with something thawed like gizzards that I was feeding a bit at a time. I tossed them when they started smelling.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Meat is always aged way longer than you'd expect. The rule for humans (dogs can generally tolerate worse) is that if it is slimy to the touch, it is too far gone.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

For my dogs, my limit is usually 2-3 days. Once in a great while it gets stretched to 4 days. I would not feed anything thawed 8 days ago, that's just asking for trouble.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I've fed my dogs stuff that had fumes coming off it that would burn your nose hairs. Never had a problem.

I've fed stuff that had sat outside in the sun in SUMMER for a day or two. No problem.

Refreezing is no problem for dogs. The reason why people say don't do it is because it affects the flavor - for PEOPLE. Same with freezer burn.

Remember - dogs eat feces. Their own, other dogs, birds, raccoons ... whatever happens to walk through your property.

Wild canids will bury a carcass and dig it up days later to finish it off.

Their bodies are designed to handle the stuff that would make us sick.


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

I know this is rather late, so sorry.  Do you want to know the best steak I eat? We let it sit in the fridge, just above freezing, for a couple of weeks. Ask a chef how they get steak tender and they will tell you that you let it sit in about 34 degree fridge for at least 3 weeks to let it age.


----------



## DrDoom (Nov 7, 2007)

I have never cooked myself a steak without letting it sit in the fridge for a few weeks. As for Bear, I just finished feeding him ground beef that had been in the fridge since last payday, opened. It had turned grey. No problems. Their stomachs can handle meat that would make you die.
I mean, Bear ate a rabbit once that I KNOW had been on the side of the road at last three days. All he did was grin at me like "What?"


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

idahospud49 said:


> I know this is rather late, so sorry.  Do you want to know the best steak I eat? We let it sit in the fridge, just above freezing, for a couple of weeks. Ask a chef how they get steak tender and they will tell you that you let it sit in about 34 degree fridge for at least 3 weeks to let it age.


:thumbup:Human stomachs can handle a LOT more than most people think too


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Klamari said:


> :thumbup:Human stomachs can handle a LOT more than most people think too


'Tis true! We know a guy who tells about the most delicious steak he ever ate. He was in France, and the man took him downstairs to the cellar. There was a side of beef (it was cool down there), he scraped some mold off and then cut it off. Said it was the most tender, flavorful, delicious steak he had ever eaten.


----------



## emsoskar (Oct 17, 2008)

If it hasn't grown legs and become capable of running away, I will give it to my dogs. Even then they would probably just chase it down and then it. lol


----------



## emsoskar (Oct 17, 2008)

idahospud49 said:


> 'Tis true! We know a guy who tells about the most delicious steak he ever ate. He was in France, and the man took him downstairs to the cellar. There was a side of beef (it was cool down there), he scraped some mold off and then cut it off. Said it was the most tender, flavorful, delicious steak he had ever eaten.


I'm going to have to try this whole aged steak thing. I've heard of it, but never knew how to do it. Now I'm kicking myself in the arse! You know how many nice filets have gone to the dogs because they sat in the fridge and turned brown! doh!


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

idahospud49 said:


> 'Tis true! We know a guy who tells about the most delicious steak he ever ate. He was in France, and the man took him downstairs to the cellar. There was a side of beef (it was cool down there), he scraped some mold off and then cut it off. Said it was the most tender, flavorful, delicious steak he had ever eaten.


Wow, the more you know...

All this talk reminds me of this quote that cracks me up all the time:

"No. Humans will die out. We're weak. Dinosaurs survived on rotten flesh. You got diarrhea last week from a Wendy's." - http://twitter.com/****mydadsays


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Dejavu said:


> Wow, the more you know...
> 
> All this talk reminds me of this quote that cracks me up all the time:
> 
> "No. Humans will die out. We're weak. Dinosaurs survived on rotten flesh. You got diarrhea last week from a Wendy's." - http://twitter.com/****mydadsays


:rofl:


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

emsoskar said:


> I'm going to have to try this whole aged steak thing. I've heard of it, but never knew how to do it. Now I'm kicking myself in the arse! You know how many nice filets have gone to the dogs because they sat in the fridge and turned brown! doh!


It's the best!! Usually we take ours out of the freezer and put in the fridge at least a week before we will eat it. (Usually do steaks on Sunday.) Then Sunday morning take it out, season/marinade with Red Cooking Wine, ground pepper, some garlic and onion salt, and maybe a little bit of salt. Cover with plastic wrap, then let it sit on the counter until ready to cook. Usually it sits out on the counter, covered, for several hours. Throw it on the grill and let her cook! I like mine medium rare, healthy amount of pink! Gotta take it off at that point where you are debating whether it should cook longer or not. 
....Not that I like steak or anything...


----------

